# Batch Script (DOS/WinXP): Dateien Verschieben



## Johnnii360 (3. Juni 2005)

Grüsst euch,

also mal ehrlich: Ich bin ein mega blutiger Anfänger, was Batch-Scripting unter DOS betrifft. 

Also:

Da ich mir die Arbeit erleichtern will, und mein Downloadverzeichnis vor lauter Share- und Freewareprogrammen, sowie Bildern und anderen Dateien unüberschaubar geworden ist, möchte ich die Dateien, mit einem Batch-Script automatisch in verschiedene Verzeichnisse verschieben.

Beispiel: .exe -> Programme, .jpg .gif .bmp ... -> Bilder, .html ... -> HTML-Seiten usw.

Wenn das Verzeichnis nicht besteht, soll es erstellt werden.

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MASH89 (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Johnny, ich weis diese Thema ist schon ein wenig älter, ich bin zufällig darüber gestolpert und musste unbedingt testen ob ich so etwas mit dem Interpreter Coden kann. Ich habe mich also mal hingesetz und eine Code geschrieben. Der Code wurde gründlichst auf einem Microsoft Windows XP Betriebssystem getestet.

*Installation:*
Die beiden Dateien in das zu sortierende Verzeichnes entpacken.

*Starten*
Um den Datei Sortierer zu starten muss die Batch-Datei "SortData.BAT" ausgeführt werden. Der Script erzeugt eine Wiederherstellungsdatei mit der sich die Daten wieder in das alte Verzeichnis verschieben lassen. Bei regelmäsigem Gebrauch kann auch die Datei "MsgBox.EXE" in das Systemverzeichnis "%SystemRoot%\System32\" kopiert werden. (Diese Datei dient nicht für einen reibungslosen Programmablauf und kann daher auch weggelassen werden.)

*Deinstallation:*
Die Dateien "SortData.BAT" und "MsgBox.EXE" löschen.



Bei Fragen bezüglich des Code's oder anderen Batchaufgaben bin ich unter Mark.TCNM@web.de zu erreichen.


*WICHTIG*
*BEI FALSCHEM GEBRAUCH KANN ES ZU DATENVERLUST KOMMEN. HIERMIT DISTANZIERE ICH MICH VON ALLEN SCHÄDEN AN SOFTWARE SOWIE HARDWARE!*


----------

